

Smartphones are taking over... - MobWalk
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/03/120309103802.htm

======
MobWalk
Smartphones abilities to track your exact location are becoming more and more
capable. Think about the ways that this information can be used, both for and
against us. It scares me a little bit that the little chunk of technology I
carry around in my pocket could very well be reporting my location and
everything that I say/do. The amount of information that companies collect
about people is just mind-boggling, and with the apps that have been coming
out and the user agreements you're forced to sign, you very well could be
getting tracked. Being a law-abiding citizen, objectively I know that I don't
really have anything to worry about, but the principle still scares me.

Has anyone actually read a EULA all the way through? I know this is slightly
off-topic, I'm just following my train of thought.

